# Jettin Foreman 500



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok today all I've done is worked on gettin my Foreman jetted. Well i Finally got it to start and idle on its own and cruise around fine but as soon as i start acceleratin it jus starts cuttin in and out can someone tell me what it is? Jet size Needle placement, or A/F Mixture?


----------



## 1SweetHonda (Dec 3, 2009)

what size jet did u use and what size is your snorkel


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

170 and its a 2" reduced to a 1.5" halfway through. Any suggestion?


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

It also does it with a 175


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

my gf did same thing we used a 2in to 1.5 at box and i had to back down to a 165 and have a/f screw at about 2 turns out...170, i tried it over and over and nothing but spit and sputter with the 170 but it did idle good...try a 165 with screw out 2 and we will go from there....but my gf bike has a hmf exhaust what do you have on yours stock or aftermarket


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

HMF Utility


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah she has a hmf also so try what i said if want, i know how much it sucks pulling that carb off everytime lol


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol i havent puuled it completely out once jus flipped it over a bunch!


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

I got the jet in ima test it tomorrow


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

That got me closer but it still aint spot on


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

what ya mean closer, i am willing to bet it is all in your a/f screw, turn it all the way in and do 1/4in turns while the bike is running that is what i did....if you have to do more then 3 or more turns out then you need to go up a size in pilot jet but i doubt you need that just do little turns it doesnt take much and after each turn rev it up and stuff to see where it is not just at idle


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

How do i run it with the carb flipped and the bottm off? And dropped it off at a buddies house for him to get it figured out.


----------



## 1SweetHonda (Dec 3, 2009)

mine was a 170 with the clip on the needle at the middle slot 1.5 turns of the a/f screw but im running stock exhaust i would try a 160 if the kit has one and 2 turns on the a/f screw see did u change out the spring in the carb also with flipping it upside down with it on the bike make sure to drain all the fuel out or u run a risk of getting trash in a jet. hope this helps


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You run the bike with carb back in location and stick a flathead from underneath I just laid on the ground and reached up in there


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Alright well my buddy updated me he had to make the snork 2" all the way and now he's got it to quit cuttin out and he's jus fine tunin it.


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nevermind he left it 2-1.5 and got it to quit cuttin out turns out the fabric that snorkelyouratv uses to keep water out the snorkel restricts to much air. now it wont idle or start on its own. Can yall tell em what it may be now and I jus added a Uni to it.


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok I've got it all runnnin perfect. If your tryin to jet the 500s w/ the same setup as mine and lilbigtonka's gf's bikes then you need a Uni filter for sure, 165 main jet, needle set on the 3rd groove(out of 6), and A/F screw at 2 or 2.5 turns give or take. Mines set at right in between 2 and 2.5 turns.


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

The stock needle on 3?


----------

